# Oscar



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

this is my oscar 4 years old..


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice looking, Oscar!...


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

Da said:


> Nice looking, Oscar!...


thanks mate..


----------



## nightwolf (Nov 25, 2015)

nice Oscar what size tanku have him in?


----------

